# تاريخ الهندسة الميكانيكية (علم الحيل)



## NAK (13 ديسمبر 2008)

لا يمكن بصورة قطعية تحديد بداية علم الهندسة الميكانيكية حيث أنها و كتطبيق عملي أستخدمها الإنسان منذ نشأته و تطورت بتطوره, لكن تطبيقات الهندسة الميكانيكية و جدت في العديد من مخطوطات الحضارات القديمة كالحضارة اليونانية القديمة التي أشارت مخطوطاتها لأعمال:

ارخميدس (287 - 212 ق.م) 






و أعمال هورن الأسكندراني (10 - 70 بعد الميلاد). 





و المخطوطات الصينية التي ذكرت أعمال:

زهانج هنج (78 - 139 بعد الميلاد) الذي طور الساعة المائية و أخترع مقياس الزلازل.





ما جون (200 - 265 بعدالميلاد) الذي اخترع عربة الإشارة الى الجنوب وهي تركيبة معقدة من التروس التفاضلية مربوطة بعجلتين قطرهما محسوبين بدقة بحيث انه مهما تغير إتجاه سير العربة فإن التمثال الذي تحمله يشير بيده دائماً نحو الجنوب.





وقد طور العرب التطبيقات الميكانيكية الى درجة رفيعة من الإتقان و كانوا يسمونها علم الحيل النافعة وكان الهدف من هذا، الإستفادة منه وتوفير القوة البشرية والتوسع في القوة الميكانيكية والإستفادة من المجهود البسيط للحصول على حهد أكبر من جهد الإنسان والحيوان. فاعتبره العلماء طاقة بسيطة تعطي جهدا أكبر. فأرادوا من خلاله تحقيق منفعة الإنسان واستعمال الحيلة مكان القوة والعقل مكان العضلات والآلة بدل البدن. والإستغناء عن سخرة العبيد ومجهودهم الجسماني.
فلجأوا للطاقة الميكانيكة للإستغناء عن الطاقة الحيوية التي تعتمد على العبيد والحيوانات، ولاسيما وأن الإسلام منع نظام السخرة في قضاء الأمور المعيشية التي تحتاج لمجهود جسماني كبير. كما حرم إرهاق الخدم والعبيد والمشقة على الحيوان بعدم تحميلهم فوق ما لا يطيقونه، لذلك اتجه المسلمون إلى تطوير الآلات لتقوم عوضا عنهم بهذه الأعمال 





وعلم الحركة حاليا، يقوم على ثلاثة قوانين رئيسية، كان قد وضعها العالم الإنجليزي نيوتن في أوائل القرن 18،عندما نشرها في كتابه الشهير "الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية". وكان نيوتن في هذه القوانين قد قام بتجميع المعلومات العربية القديمة مما كتبه العلماء العرب عن الحركة للأشياء قبل عصره بسبعة قرون. إلا أنه صاغها في قالب معادلات رياضية. وأخذ تعريفاتهم لهذه القوانين الثلاثة ونسبها إليه. ففي القانون الأول عن الحركة قال: (أن الجسم يبقى في حالة سكون أو في حالة حركة منتظمة في خط مستقيم مالم تجبره قوى خارجية على تغيير هذه الحالة). ويقول هذا إخوان الصفا في رسائلهم الشهيرة: (الأجسام الكليات كل واحد له موضع مخصوص ويكون واقفاً فيها لا يخرج إلا بقسر قاسر). ويقول ابن سينا المتوفى سنة 1037م. في كتابه "الإشارات والتنبيهات": (إنك لتعلم أن الجسم إذا خلى وطباعه ولم يعرض له من الخارج تأثير غريب لم يكن له بد من موضع معين وشكل معين. فإن من طباعه مبدأ استيجاب ذلك. إذا كان شيء ما يحرك جسما ولا ممانعة في ذلك الجسم كان قبوله الأكبر للتحريك مثل قبوله الأصغر، ولا يكون أحدهما أعصى والآخر أطوع حيث لا معاوقة أصلاً). ثم يأتي بعد ابن سينا علماء مسلمون على مر العصور يشرحون قانونه ويجرون عليه التجارب العملية، وفي ذلك يقول فخر الدين الرازي المتوفى سنة 1209م بكتابه "المباحث المشرقية": (إنكم تقولون طبيعة كل عنصر تقتضي الحركة بشرط الخروج عن الحيز الطبيعي. والسكون بشرط الحصول على الحيز الطبيعي). وفي كتابه "المباحث الشرقية في علم الإلهيات والطبيعيات" يقول ابن سينا : (وقد بينا أن تجدد مراتب السرعة والبطء بحسب تجدد مراتب المعوقات الخارجية والداخلية). أما قانون نيوتن الثاني في الحركة فنصه : (أن تسارع جسم ما أثناء حركته، يتناسب مع القوة التي تؤثر عليه، وفي تطبيق هذا القانون على تساقط الأجسام تحت تأثير جاذبية الأرض تكون النتيجة أنه إذا سقط جسمان من نفس الارتفاع فإنهما يصلان إلى سطح الأرض في نفس اللحظة بصرف النظر عن وزنهما ولو كان أحدهما كتلة حديد والآخر ريشة، ولكن الذي يحدث من اختلاف السرعة مرده إلى اختلاف مقاومة الهواء لهما في حين أن قوة تسارعهما واحدة).

ويقول الإمام فخر الدين الرازي في كتابه "المباحث المشرقية": (فإن الجسمين لو اختلفا في قبول الحركة لم يكن ذلك الاختلاف بسبب المتحرك، بل بسبب اختلاف حال القوة المحركة، فإن القوة في الجسم الأكبر ،أكثرمما في الأصغر الذي هو جزؤه لأن ما في الأصغر فهو موجود في الأكبر مع زيادة)، ثم يفسر اختلاف مقاومة الوسط الخارجي كالهواء للأجسام الساقطة فيقول: (وأما القوة القسرية فإنها يختلف تحريكها للجسم العظيم والصغير. لا لاختلاف المحرك بل لاختلاف حال المتحرك، فإن المعاوق في الكبير أكثر منه في الصغير).

القانون الثالث لنيوتن ينص على أن لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه). وأبو البركات هبة الله البغدادي المتوفى سنة 1165 م. في كتابه "المعبر في الحكمة" قال بما يفيد بهذا المعنى: (إن الحلقة المتجاذبة بين المصارعين لكل واحد من المتجاذبين في جذبها قوة مقاومة لقوة الآخر. وليس إذا غلب أحدهما فجذبها نحوه تكون قد خلت من قوة جذب الآخر، بل تلك القوة موجودة مقهورة، ولولاها لما احتاج الآخر إلى كل ذلك الجذب)، ويقول الإمام فخر الدين الرازي في كتابه "المباحث المشرقية": (الحلقة التي يجذبها جاذبان متساويان حتى وقفت في الوسط لا شك أن كل واحد منهما فعل فيها فعلاً معوقا ًبفعل الآخر). هذه القوانين الثلاثة للاستقرار والحركة ورد الفعل هي القوانين الأساسية التي ترتكز عليها حاليا كل علوم الآلات والأشياء المتحركة. 

و تاكيداً على ان الهندسة الميكانيكية هي فعلاً علم الحيل يمكن تحميل اللعبة من الرابط التالي و استخدام الحيل لأنجاز كل هدف مطلوب.





http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zk4mluzlwiz

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حيدر عصام (13 ديسمبر 2008)

حياك الله اخي و بارك فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يوليو 2009)

جزااااك الله خيراً
علم الحيل الهندسية

من موقع اسلام ست -العلوم 

قصة لها دلالتها: 
في القرن التاسع الميلادي (حوالي سنة 807 م) أرسل الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد ،هدية عجيبة إلى صديقه، شارلمان ملك الفرنجة "وكانت الهدية عبارة عن ساعة ضخمة بارتفاع (1) حائط الغرفة تتحرك بواسطة قوة مائية وعند تمام كل ساعة يسقط منها عدد معين من الكرات المعدنيه بعضها في أثر بعض بعدد الساعات فوق قاعدة نحاسية ضخمة،فيسمع لها رنين موسيقى يسمع دويه في أنحاء القصر.. 
وفي نفس الوقت يفتح باب من الأبواب الاثني عشر المؤدية إلى داخل الساعة ويخرج منها فارس يدورحول الساعة ئم يعود إلى حيث خرج، فإذا حانت الساعة الثانية عشرة يخرج من الأبواب اثنا عشر فارسا مرة واحدة، ويدورون دورة كاملة ثم يعودون فيدخلون من الأبواب فتغلق خلفهم، كان هذا هو الوصف الذي جاء في المراجع الأجنبية والعربية عن تلك الساعة التي كانت تعد وقتئذ أعجوبة الفن، وأثارت دهشة الملك وحاشيته.. ولكن رهبان القصر اعتقدأ أن في داخل الساعة شيطان يحركها.. فتربصوا به ليلا ، واحضروا البلط وانهالوا عليها تحطيما إلا أنهم لم يجدوا بداخلها شيئا"، وتو اصل مراجع التاريخ الرواية.. فتقول : إن العرب قد وصلوا في تطوير هذا النوع من الآلات لقياس الزمن بحيث أنه في عهد الخليفة إلي مون أهدى إلى ملك فرنسا ساعة أكثر تطورا تدار بالقوة الميكانيكية بواسطة أثقال حديدية معلقة في سلاسل وذلك بدلا من القوة إلي ئية. 

من هذه القصة نرى مدى تطور المسلمين في علوم الميكانيكا أو ما كانوا يسمونه علم الحيل الهندسية في حين كانت أوربا في عصر الظلمات. 

علم الحيل 

علم الحيل هو ما كان يعرف عند الإغريق (بالميكانيكا) وهو علم قديم اهتمت به الشعوب السابقة مثل قدماء المصريين والصين والاغريق والرومان ، لكن معظم هذه الشعوب كانت تستعمله للأغراض الدينية في المعابد، أو في ممارسة السحر والتسلية لدى الملوك، فكان الصينيون يستخدمون عرائس متحركة على المسرح الديني لها مفاصل يتحكم فيها الممثل بواسطة خيوط غيرمرئية ، وقد صنع قدماء المصريين في معابدهم تماثيل لها فك متحرك وتخرج صوت صفيرعند هبوب . 

الريح. هذا وقد استفاد المصريون القدماء من هذا العلم في بناء معابدهم وتماثيلهم الضخمة أو نقلها،اما الإغريق فكانوا أول من ألف الكتب في هذا العلم ووضعوا له القواعد العلمية، وقد صنعوا الالآت العلمية المتحركة التي تستعمل قوة دفع إلي ء أو الهواء ،من ذلك الآلات الصوتيه المسماه بالارغن الموسيقى ومنها الساعات إلي ئية: 

المسلمون وعلم الحيل 
بدأ العرب هذا العلم بنقل كتب السابقين من أمثال اقليدس،وأرشميدس،وارستطاليس،وأبلينوس وهيرون الاسكندري، ثم ظهر منهم العلماء والمهندسون المسلمون الذين تخصصوا في هذا المجال وطوروه ووضعوا له قواعد علمية جديدة وابتكروا تطبيقات رائدة للإستفادة منه، ويمكننا أن نلخص هدف المسلمين من هذا العلم في تسميته بأنه علم (الحيل النافعة) وقد ذكروا في مراجعهم أن الغاية منه (هي الحصول على الفعل الكبير من الجهد اليسير). 

ومعنى هذا الاصطلاح أن المسلمين أرادوا به منفعة الإنسان واستعمال الحيلة مكان القوة والعقل مكان العضلات والآلة بدل البدن وقد كان لتعاليم الاسلام وتوجيهاته فضل كبير في تطوير هذا العلم عند العرب.- 

ـ فقد كانت الشعوب السابقة تعتمد على العبيد وعلى نظام السخره في قضاء أمورهم المعيشية والتي تحتاج إلى مجهود جثماني كبير، فلما جاء الإسلام حرم السخرة وحرم إرهاق الخدم والعبيد وتحميلهم فوق ما يطيقه الانسان العادي، هذا إلى جانب تحريمه المشقة على الحيوان، لذلك اتجه المسلمون إلى تطوير الآلات لتقوم بالأعمال الشاقة. 

- وبعد أن كانت غاية السابقين من هذا العلم لا تتعدى استعماله في التأثير الديني والروحي على اتباع مذاهبهم مثل استعمال التماثيل المتحركة أو الناطقة بواسطة الكهان واستعمال الأرغن الموسيقى وغيره من الآلات المصوته في المعابد، فقد جاء الإسلام نهى عن ذلك وجعل الصلة بين العبد وربه بدون وسائل وسيطة أو خداع حسى أو بصرى. 

لهذا كله فقد أصبح لعلم الحيل عند المسلمين هدف جديد هو التحايل على ضعف الإنسان، والتيسير عليه باستعمال الآلة المتحركة. 
علماء المسلمين وانجازاتهم 
من اشهر علماء المسلمين في علم الحيل أولاد موسى بن شاكر وهم محمد (ت 873 م) 
و حمد والحسن، وقد ألفوا كتاب "الحيل النافعة" وكتاب القرطسون (وهو ميزان الذهب) وكتاب وصف "الآلة التى تزمر بنفسها صنعة بني موسى بن شاكر" ومن اختراعاتهم التي وصفها المؤرخون (2) بكثير من الإعجاب آلة رصد فلكي ضخمه.. تعمل في مرصدهم وتدار بقوة دفع 
مائية وهي تبين كل النجوم في السماء وتعكسها على مرآة كبيرة واذا ظهر نجم رصد في الآلة وإذا اختفى نجم أو شهاب رصد في الحال وسجل ، وقد اخترع أحمد بن موسى قنديلا آليا يشعل الضوء لنفسه وترتفع فيه الفتيلة تلقائيا ويصب الزيت بنفسه ولا يمكن للرياح إطفاءه. 

- ومن أساطين هذا العلم في الأندلس عباس بن فرناس (ت 878 م) وهو صاحب. عدد كبير من الإختراعات الميكانيكية.. منها (ا اليقاته). لمعرفة الأوقات ا إهي تسير بقوة دفع مائية. ومنها نموذج القبة السماوية التي توصل فيها إلى محاكاة البرق والرعد ثم صنع أول طائرة ذات جناحين متحركين وطار بها من فوق مئذنة مسجد قرطبة. 

- ومن هؤلاء العلماء ابن يونس المصري (ت 1009) ويذكر عنه سارتون في موسوعة (3)" تاريخ العلم أنه أول من اخترع الرقاص واكتشف قوانين ذبذبته وذلك قبل الإيطالي جاليليو (المتوفي سنة 1624 م) بستة قرون. 

- ويعتبر العالم المهندس بديع الزمان الجزرى المتوفي سنة 1184 م شيخ علماء المسلمين في علم الحيل ،وقد ألف كتاب "الحيل الجامع بين العلم والعمل " ويسمى في أوربا (الحيل الهندسية) وهو من أدق الكتب وصفا وشرحا وتفصيلا ومحلى بلوحات ملونة فيها وصف لآلاته واختراعاته وما زالت بضع نسخ أصلية من هذا الكتاب موجودة في متاحف أوروبا حيث يعتدون بها كدر أثرية ثمينة، وقد ترجم الكتاب إلى جميع اللغات الأوربية عدة مرات وكان قاعدة لعلم الميكانيكا الحديثة، والجزرى هو أول من اخترع الإنسان الآلي المتحرك للخدمة في المنزل. طلب منه الخليفة أن يصنع آلة تغنيه عن الخدم كلما رغب في الوضوء للصلاة، فصنع له آلة على هيئة غلام منتصب القامة وفي يده إبريق ماء وفي اليد الأخرى منشفة وعلى عمامته يقف طائر فإذا حان وقت الصلاة يصفر الطائر ثم يتقدم الخادم نحو سيده ويصب إلي ء من الإبريق بمقدار معين فإذا انتهى من وضوئه يقدم له المنشفة تم يعود إلى مكانه والعصفور يغرد. 

- ومن أكثر الامور التي حظيت باهتمام علماء المسلمين استعمال الروافع لرفع الأثقال الكبيرة بالجهد اليسير، وقد وضعوا لها قواعد وصنعوا أجهزة معقدة لرفع الأثقال الكبيرة أو جرها بالجهد اليسير ،وقد وضع ثابت بن قره (المتوني في القرن التاسع الميلادي) كتابا عن قوانين الروافع ومعادلاتها وحساباتها وقد ترجم في أوروبا باسم Liber Karatonis (4) (أي كتاب ابن قره) وكان لهذا الكتاب فضل كبير في النهضة الصناعية الحديثة. 

التطبيقات العملية لعلم الحيل 
يتصور بعض الأوربيين أن العرب رغم ولعهم الشديد بالميكانيكا أو علم الحيل فإنهم لم يطبقوه في أمور علميه نافعة كما طبقته أوربا في الإختراعات العصرية الحديثة كالقطار،والسيارة، والطائرة ويتصور بعضهم ان التطبيق السائد عند العرب كان في تسلية الخلفاء وفي بلاط الحكام بصناعة الدمى المتحركة والمصوته، وهذا مخالف للواقع وينم عن قصور في الدراسة والبحث، لأن ما تركه المسلمون والذي لا تزال آثاره موجوده حتى وقتنا الحاضر يعتبر أبلغ شاهد على تطور هذا العلم وتطبيقاته المتعددة... ويعتبر المعمار المجال الواسع لتطبيق علم الميكانيكا في عصور الإسلام المختلفة، فنظرة واحدة إلى آثار العمارة الإسلامية الموجودة حتى عصرنا الحاضر في 
شرق العالم وغربه وما فيها من تطبيقات علمية متطورة وما أنجزه علماء المسلمين من القباب وإلي ذن والسدود والقنوات، لقد برع المسلمون في تشييد القباب الضخمة ونجحوا في حساباتها المعقدة التي تقوم على ما يسمى في وقتنا الحاضر بطرق تحليل الإنشاءات القشرية (SHELLS). فهذه الإنشاءات المعقدة والمتطورة من القباب مثل قبة الصخرة في بيت المقدس وقباب مساجد الأستانة والقاهرة والأندلس والتي تختلف اختلافا جذرياً عن القباب الرومانية، كل هذا يدل على تمكنهم من هذا العلم الذي يقوم على الرياضيات المعقدة. 

وإنشاء إلي ذن (5) الطويلة والتي يعلو بعضها أكثر من سبعين مترا فوق سطح المسجد،و التي تختلف اختلافا جذريا ومتطورا عن المنارات الرومانية، وإنشاء السدود الضخمة التي أقامها العهد العباسي والفاطمي والأندلسي مثل سد النهروان وسد الرستن وسد الفرات. 

ثم وسائل الري والفلاحة التي ابتكرها المسلمون مثل سور صلاح الدين الذي يجلب إلي ء من النيل إلى قمة جبل المقطم ووضعوا في النيل آلة متطورة ترفع إلي ء إلي إرتفاع عشرة أمتار لكي يتدفق من هذا الإرتفاع إلى القلعة مباشرة. 

ـ وطواحين إلي ء والهواء، واستعمالها في مصانع الورق ومصانع وما فيها من تروس معشقة وعجلات ضخمة متداخلة.. 

- وهذا الإستغلال العبقري لنظرية الأنابيب المستطرقة في توصيل المياه في شبكة من المواسير إلى البيوت، أو في بناء النوافير داخل القصور كما في نوافير إلي ء الراقصة في قصر الحمراء، هذا علاوة على استغلالها في تحريك الدمى وا لأ بواب. 

- والمدن الاسلامية أول مدن في التاريخ تستعمل شبكات المياه من المواسير المعدنية وذلك قبل أوروبا بعدة قرون ،وما زالت إحدى هذه الشبكات حتى اليوم موجودة في مدينة (عنجر) شرقي لبنان وقد أقامها الأمويون في عهد الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان.. 

- وقد أبدع المسلمون في استغلال علم الحيل في صناعة السلاح. فطوروا المنجنيق والدبابات الخشبية وكانوا أول من صنع المدافع والبندقية (أنظر باب العلوم العسكرية). 

وتحدثنا كتب التاريخ عن الكثيرمن الاختراعات العجيبة في قصور الخلفاء وأثرياء المسلمين، فمن ذلك أن أحد الخلفاء كان مصابا بالأرق ،فصنع له العلماء فراشا فوق بحيرة من الزئبق ليساعده على النوم، وجاء في وصف مقصورة جامع مراكش المصنوعة أيام الموحدين أن كانت تتحرك جدرانها ومنبرها فتحرك بمجرد أن تلمس رجل الخليفة الأزرار الموضوعة في المدخل الخاص عند دخوله المقصورة، وكانت هذه المقصورة تدار بحيل هندسية بحيث تنصب إذا إستقر المنصور ووزراؤه بمصلاه وتختفى إذا ذهبوا، وقد تجلت مهارة المسلمين الميكانيكية في صناعة الساعات الكبيرة والصغيرة ويذكر ابن كثير( 6) في البداية والنهايةجـ 9) أن أحد أبواب جامع دمشق كان يسمى باب الساعات "لأنه عمل فيها الساعات التي اخترعها فخر الدين الساعاتي ، وكان يعمل بها كل ساعة تمضي من النهار، عليها عصافير،وحية من نحاس وغراب، فإذا تمت الساعة خرجت الحية فصفرت العصافير وصاح الغراب وسقطت حصاة في الطست فيعلم الناس أنه قد ذهب من النهار ساعة" ويقول ابن جبير(7) في وصف هذه الساعة "أنها كان لها بالليل تدبير آخر إذ تجهز بمصباح يدور به إلي ء خلف زجاجة داخل الجدار، فكلما انقضت ساعة عم الزجاجة ضوء المصباح ولاحت للأبصار دائرة محمرة" وكانت هذه الساعة في غرفة كبيرة وهناك شخص يقيم بداخلها.. مسئول عن صيانتها وإدارتها.. مدرب على أعطالها الميكانيكية،فهي أشبه بمحطة من محطات توليد الطاقة في عصرنا الحاضر. 

وفي سنة 758 هـ. صنع المهندس أبو عنان المرينى المغربي ساعة ضخمة من النحاس، وضعت في الساحة العامة بسوق القصر بالمغرب، وكانت في كل ساعة تسقط صنجة كبيرة فوق طاس كبير.. فيحدث لها دوى كبير يسمعه أهل، المدينة. 

ويعتبر الجزري (8) أول مخترع لمضخة المكبس piston Cylender التي أوردنا تفصيلا لها وفوائدها في الباب الأخير( 9) من هذا الكتاب. 

كذلك قدم الجزرى في كتابه خمسة آلات مختلفة لرفع المياه من الأعماق بالجهد اليسير، وكل منها يمثل تطورا جديدا في علم الميكانيكا وكان لها الفضل في ابتكار مضخات سحب البترول من الأعماق وهذا قليل من كثير مما لا يتجمع المقام لشرحه.


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع وخلفيه تاريخيه رائعه ولعبه جميله وعضو زى العسل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

ياه موضوع جميل فعلا
فانى انتعش كلما انتقلت من سطر الى سطر 
وهذا يوضح لنا كم كنا عظماء وهذا يدل على ان المجتمع العربى 
والاسلامى ليس بالصوره التى يصورها لنا واكررها يصورها لنا المجتمع الغربى ويساعدهم على ذلك 
كل من لايفقه شيئأ عن اى شىء وهو فى موضع مسئوليه
وهذه تدل ايضا على ان الابحاث العلميه التى ترمى فى سلات الزباله فلربما تكون ارقى واحدث واقى من التكنولوجيا التى نستوردها من الغرب

العرب مازالو نائمون لايعرفون قدر انفسهم
ولا اطيل
فشكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذه اللمحه الجميله التى نحتاج اليها
والتى تدفع من معنوياتنا 
وتزيد من عزيمتنا وارادتنا 
وبارك الله فيكم 
وزادكم من علمه


----------



## tarekgad (16 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك و ربنا يكرمك يا حبيب قلبى....................................................................................


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------

